# mold? egg pods?



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

i have no clue what this is. Any ideas? i know its not the best pic but its best i could do. its covering a thick section of moss


----------



## MikeSTL (Feb 12, 2011)

I also to had a bag of sphagnum peat moss that had those. When I opened it and saw it, I held my breath.. lol. I eventually threw it out. I'm curious what it is also.


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

hopefully someone knows. i'm hoping i don't have to gut my tank over it


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

seriously no one has any ideas to throw at me?:/


----------

